# Looking to meet friends in Heraklion, Crete



## JennyM (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi there, 
My name is Jenny and I just moved to Heraklion, a month ago, from the US with my Greek boyfriend. I'm just looking to find any english speaking friends in the area, (as I am just learning Greek).


----------



## vicks5721 (Oct 16, 2010)

*hello*

 Hello I saw your thread and I live also in Heraklion, I am from England.

I have been here for 5 months and I am highly interested in making some friends who understand and speak English. 

It would be nice to talk with you further. 

Please send me a message if you are interested. 

Vicky Passmore


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Jenny and Vicky

I am moving to Heraklion from Chersonnisos where I have lived since April. In November and would also like to meet english speaking friends. I am learning Greek also. My partner is Greek and I have a 9 month old baby.

Would be great to hear from you both if you are interested.

Sophia


----------



## Maia (Oct 21, 2010)

*Me too*

Hi Jenny, Vicky and Sophia

I moved to Heraklion a couple of months ago.

If there is room for one more, I am also interested in meeting new people here in Heraklion.

Hope to hear from one of you 

/Maia


----------



## vicks5721 (Oct 16, 2010)

hello Maia, Jenny, Sophia 

It would be great to meet up with any of you in Heraklion. 
As I am definately interested and it would be great to have some friends to meet up with in the city. I know the area well as I have lived here nearly 6 months now, I work as an au pair for a greek family. 

Please email me if you are still interested : [email protected]


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Maia and Vicky, 

It is nice to hear from you both, and it would be great to meet with you both, and you too Jenny. I will be moving to Heraklion in a few week, but am there usually there atleast 2 days per week. Vicky I will drop you an email today.

See you x


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

*hey*



JennyM said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Jenny and I just moved to Heraklion, a month ago, from the US with my Greek boyfriend. I'm just looking to find any english speaking friends in the area, (as I am just learning Greek).


Heeey Jenny,
My names Jamie, and iim moving to heraklion end of january to live in heraklion with my greek girlfriend, de ja vu nai!! haha
sooooo, i'm pretty much in the same boat as you, and i would also like to chat with an english speaker, as i too will be learning the greek mother tongue, slowly but surely i think! 

so, maybe we could all hang out some time, coffee or drinks would be cool. and you'll love my girlfriend, she's fluent english and greek of course, lol, and she'll love to meet you guys too...

hope you had a nice christmas! what did you get up to over the holidays? and have a great new years, all the best
jamie


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

hey guys, jamie here...
i'll be moving to crete to live with my greek girlfriend, as of next week i'll be calling crete heraklion Home sweet home, for now...
So, would be great to talk, share some views and ideas, and go for coffee, as that Is the greek way nai! 
have a nice wekend all
jamie


----------



## Irish_Mammy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
Did you end up meeting up with eachother?
I will be moving over in March to Heraklion also, I can't PM any of you yet, but please do PM me, would be good to catch a coffee and just relax speaking English, 

How are you all getting on over there?
C


----------



## deea30 (Feb 22, 2011)

*friends in crete*

Hi Guys!,
Nice forum. I want to make friends in Crete also. I am leaving in Karpathos ISLAND - near to Crete for 3 years now - and in october 2011 I want to move in Crete, also I would like to visit crete in april - so I want to make english speaking friends!


----------



## mat68 (Feb 27, 2011)

hello every one 
i moved to crete in january, i live in stalis/ Heraklion , and would like to meet english speaking friends ,having lived in gran canaria for 5 years then moved here , if anyone would like to met please let me know my email is [email protected]


----------



## mat68 (Feb 27, 2011)

jamie mc said:


> hey guys, jamie here...
> i'll be moving to crete to live with my greek girlfriend, as of next week i'll be calling crete heraklion Home sweet home, for now...
> So, would be great to talk, share some views and ideas, and go for coffee, as that Is the greek way nai!
> have a nice wekend all
> jamie


hello jamie my name is mat im from dudley near birmingham for the last five years i have lived in gran canaria and have now moved to crete if you would like to meet for coffee (has you said its the greek thing ) it would be good ,my email is [email protected]


----------



## expatgal80 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi there,

Looking to meet new folks in Heraklion as well to hang out,coffee/drinks and/or chats. 

Moved to Heraklion 3 weeks back, do drop a msg if u're in this area!


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

expatgal80 said:


> hi there,
> 
> Looking to meet new folks in Heraklion as well to hang out,coffee/drinks and/or chats.
> 
> Moved to Heraklion 3 weeks back, do drop a msg if u're in this area!



Hi expatgal30, mat and all



Nice to hear from you, I live in Heraklion and would like to meet up for company and coffee, I live not to far from the centre, would be great to catch up. Expatgal30 I hope you are settling in well, you can private message me your email/contact. 

Speak soon!

Sophia


----------



## mat68 (Feb 27, 2011)

*hello*



sophiaj29 said:


> Hi expatgal30, mat and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello all, yes would like to meet, but were, do you all face book if you all do then we could start by using that, anyway my email is [email protected] 
see you soon 
matt


----------



## mat68 (Feb 27, 2011)

deea30 said:


> Hi Guys!,
> Nice forum. I want to make friends in Crete also. I am leaving in Karpathos ISLAND - near to Crete for 3 years now - and in october 2011 I want to move in Crete, also I would like to visit crete in april - so I want to make english speaking friends!


hello
my name is matt, here is my email [email protected], ive been here for three months get intouch


----------



## expatgal80 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Sending PM*

Hi Sophia,

Thanks for the reply! I'll been trying to find the button to send a PM but can't seemed to find it. Sigh  Could you send me a PM instead and I'll send my contact? 

Mat - maybe we can all arrange a coffee session over this long holiday weekend if we're all available. 

Have a good weekend all!



sophiaj29 said:


> Hi expatgal30, mat and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

expatgal80 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I'll been trying to find the button to send a PM but can't seemed to find it. Sigh  Could you send me a PM instead and I'll send my contact?
> 
> ...


Hi expatgal80

Nice to hear back from you! I can't seem to PM you either?? It would be great to meet up this weekend though  Mat had a good idea about facebook are you on there? 

Enjoy yours too!


----------



## expatgal80 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Sophia,

Yup, I'm on FB and you can search me via bionkers(at)gmail(dot)com. You can also email me via this contact (faster).

lets see if we can sort something out for this wkend. 

cheers!


----------



## mat68 (Feb 27, 2011)

sophiaj29 said:


> Hi expatgal80
> 
> Nice to hear back from you! I can't seem to PM you either?? It would be great to meet up this weekend though  Mat had a good idea about facebook are you on there?
> 
> Enjoy yours too!


not sure how to pm but any way, it would be good to meet my email is [email protected] send me message and will send my facebook name to you 
matt


----------



## mariestewart (Mar 20, 2011)

*Hi Jenny!!*



JennyM said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Jenny and I just moved to Heraklion, a month ago, from the US with my Greek boyfriend. I'm just looking to find any english speaking friends in the area, (as I am just learning Greek).


Hi Jenny,

I am a nanny working for a Greek family in the centre of Heralion and would really like to meet friends as I too don't speak the language and finding it difficult to know where to go to meet people. I intend on staying a long time and need to socialise with someone over the age of 2 yrs ha ha
Hope you're well and look forward to hearing from you.

Marie


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone. I live in The UK and I'm looking into possibly teaching English in Crete if it's feasible. I'll like very much to get any feedback reg. jobs there, general life and even maybe meeting anyone in Crete since I may be visiting in another month or two. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Georgina_ (May 18, 2011)

*...in Heraklion*

Hi there :cheer2:
I have moved to Heraklion and now looking to find any english/greek/russian speaking friends here. Would be glad to meet for frendly coffee break/chat.


----------



## rohit (Jul 1, 2011)

*hey*

Hi everyone!

I also moved to Heraklion for the summer to do an exchange - it would be great to meet some fellow expats.

I'm guessing you all have met by now, but it would be great to meet you all 

Please ping me your e-mail addresses and I'd be happy to get in contact. Hope you all are enjoying Crete.

Cheers!





sophiaj29 said:


> Hi expatgal30, mat and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit (Jul 1, 2011)

*hello*

Hi georgina,

I also just arrived in Heraklion for a clinical exchange this July- it would be great to meet!






Georgina_ said:


> Hi there :cheer2:
> I have moved to Heraklion and now looking to find any english/greek/russian speaking friends here. Would be glad to meet for frendly coffee break/chat.


----------



## rohit (Jul 1, 2011)

HI marie and Jenny!

I just moved to Heraklion for the summer on an exchange and would appreciate getting together with some people that speek english since it's pretty tough without knowing any Greek, I've found.

I'm sure you guys have settled in well by now, so it would be great to learn the ropes.

Cheers!



mariestewart said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> I am a nanny working for a Greek family in the centre of Heralion and would really like to meet friends as I too don't speak the language and finding it difficult to know where to go to meet people. I intend on staying a long time and need to socialise with someone over the age of 2 yrs ha ha
> Hope you're well and look forward to hearing from you.
> ...


----------



## Herbert (Jan 15, 2010)

JennyM said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Jenny and I just moved to Heraklion, a month ago, from the US with my Greek boyfriend. I'm just looking to find any english speaking friends in the area, (as I am just learning Greek).


Hi Jenny,

There is a large and friendly expat community on Crete, including many Brits (as you can probably see from the posts already) and also many other English-speaking Europeans.

Have you thought of looking at the Cretan International Community web site? I can't post the URL here but just Google "Cretan International Community" and it will be on the first page. Also try the BritsinCrete forum for more friendly British folks!

Hope this helps


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

jamie mc said:


> Heeey Jenny,
> My names Jamie, and iim moving to heraklion end of january to live in heraklion with my greek girlfriend, de ja vu nai!! haha
> sooooo, i'm pretty much in the same boat as you, and i would also like to chat with an english speaker, as i too will be learning the greek mother tongue, slowly but surely i think!
> 
> ...


Hi all, I am Arita...just about to move to Heraklion in couple of weeks from Cambridge, UK. Would love to meet and hang out with some English speaking peeps out there in Kriti so please send me a PM. Cheerz!!


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

jamie mc said:


> hey guys, jamie here...
> i'll be moving to crete to live with my greek girlfriend, as of next week i'll be calling crete heraklion Home sweet home, for now...
> So, would be great to talk, share some views and ideas, and go for coffee, as that Is the greek way nai!
> have a nice wekend all
> jamie



Hiya Jamie,

Are you still in Heraklion? I am moving there from Cambridge in less than a fortnight with my partner. Kinda daunted by the whole idea of moving out from England but I suppose anything is better than the ****e weather here in England and wouldn't say no to some sunshine now for a change. Would love to meet some new people who speak English and hang out. Send me a message if anyone fancies meeting up when I arrive soon. 

Cheers,
Arita


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

rohit said:


> HI marie and Jenny!
> 
> I just moved to Heraklion for the summer on an exchange and would appreciate getting together with some people that speek english since it's pretty tough without knowing any Greek, I've found.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

I am Arita and I am moving to Heraklion in a fortnight from England. Would love to meet new people who speak English and yes you must be quite a local by now so would love to learn the ropes now from YOU 

Cheers,

Arita


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Any1 from the UK?*

Hi all I am moving to Heraklion on 19th March. I am from Cardiff and Cambridge. Would love to get together with English speaking peeps out there as I have no knowledge if Greek yet...hopefully that will change soon! Send me a MSG if anyone fancies meeting up. Cheers!!


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

sophiaj29 said:


> Hi expatgal30, mat and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Sophia/Expatgal,

I have just moved to Heraklion from England 2 wks ago and live very close to the town centre so if you wanna hang out/meet for coffee do send me a message (or PM). Looking fwd to hearing from you. Cheers xx


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Irish_Mammy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Did you end up meeting up with eachother?
> I will be moving over in March to Heraklion also, I can't PM any of you yet, but please do PM me, would be good to catch a coffee and just relax speaking English,
> 
> ...


Hi Sophia,Jenny, Maia, Vicky,Irish Mammy,

This is a great forum and lovely to see some of you in the same boat as me! I have just moved to Heraklion 2 wks ago with my hubby and 2 kids aged 4 and 2. I live very close to the town centre and would love to meet up and hang out. Hopefully get a few tips and learn the ropes too from you Heraklion veterans ;-) Desperate to make some English speaking friends here! So if anyone fancies a chat over a cuppa do send me a msg. 
PS Vicki I have emailed you. 
Cheers
A


----------



## dnz-e38 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm in the same position as you all and moved here a few days ago, Quite a distance from Heraklion but always up for meeting people, Let me know if theres any meetups and i'll drive over


----------



## Iriwka (Dec 5, 2013)

*Moving to Heraklion , yeyy *

Hello !! 
I am writing now, some years later but I hope very much u all are still using this forum ,and my message will reach u... I am originally from Estonia, but currently living in Germany, From february 2014 I am planning to come to Heraklion to work and then I see , what will happen . I have a half Greek/ halft Italian fiancee who was born in Crete and now we are moving there back. I would love to meet with you also, as I want to meet some English-speaking people and exchange experiences, etc. If someone of you reads this message, I would be so happy to get an answer  I hope very much you are doing good there and enjoying the lives. 

Hopefully see you soon .


----------

